

Ask HN: Is there something like Codecademy for C++? - bnb

A friend of mine just started using Codecademy for Python and loves it. I vaguely remember seeing one or two similar sites for C++ either in the wild or here on HN. Do they exist? If so, could you please link me to them?
======
gms7777
I don't know about anything like Codecademy for C++, but based on my personal
experience learning C++, I'd recommend starting with a solid foundation in C.
C is, for beginner intents and purposes, a subset of C++, and understand the
concepts of C will make it a lot easier to pick up C++. I'd highly recommend
Learn C The Hard Way (
[http://c.learncodethehardway.org/book/](http://c.learncodethehardway.org/book/)
). For C++, like Watabou, I really liked C++ Primer Plus, by Prata.

------
bjpless
Not the same thing, but I'm the creator of EngineHere. We're a teaching
platform for coding that connects groups of students with instructors in for
real-time virtual classes.

We'll definitely offer C++ in the near future (plus Haskell, Erlang, and other
esoteric languages).

------
Watabou
I don't know if there's such a site, but for C++, I had an awesome time with
C++ Primer Plus by Stephen Prata. I love coding books with lots of exercises
to do at the end of each chapter and this book has tons of them. Try it out!

It's moderately easy for beginners to dive right in but I recommend already
knowing some amount of C beforehand.

------
Vomzor
I think the 3Dbuzz classes are the closest you're going to get to a 'modern'
MOOC. They've been around for years.

[http://www.3dbuzz.com/training/topic/c-plus-
plus](http://www.3dbuzz.com/training/topic/c-plus-plus)

edit: "Building 2D games in C++ - A Beginners Introduction" is free for the
most part. For the other classes you have to pay.

